# some nice pictures of my alpine white 335i with a few mods.



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

I finally got a chance to wash the car.More brake dust than ive ever seen and i've been so busy.I thought I'd share my happiness.Havent posted on this forum in a while.I hope you like them.


----------



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

the wheels are 19in morr alloys vs7's.I have the mtech rear bumper and oem carbon fiber spoiler painted with the slit exposed.Painted front splitters and Im running the jb2.A few other little mods.the car always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Nice pictures.

What wax / sealant do you use?


----------



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> What wax / sealant do you use?


I havent waxed it in about 3 - 4 months but I use zaino.


----------



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

If anyone has any interest in buying this wheel and tire package let me know.Im thinking of selling. Less than 2000 miles and the tires are goodyear F1's 235/35/19 fr 265/30/19 rear.This wheels forged and weigh around 20-21 lbs.


----------



## nik-G (Feb 22, 2007)

looks really nice


----------



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

nik-G said:


> looks really nice


thanks:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

very nice man, super clean.


----------



## bospdom (Jan 6, 2007)

i have a the same car 07 aw e90, nothing personal, don't like the spoiler. Each his own, Enjoy!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

fotios said:


> I finally got a chance to wash the car.More brake dust than ive ever seen and i've been so busy.I thought I'd share my happiness.Havent posted on this forum in a while.I hope you like them.


Great pics! Can you post a full side view? I'd love to get a better look at that spoiler. Is that an OEM one or aftermarket?


----------



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

bospdom said:


> i have a the same car 07 aw e90, nothing personal, don't like the spoiler. Each his own, Enjoy!


I love it.


----------



## fotios (Nov 27, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Great pics! Can you post a full side view? I'd love to get a better look at that spoiler. Is that an OEM one or aftermarket?


this is oem carbon fiber.I had it painted and left part of the carbon fiber exposed.


----------



## esheg4ever23 (Oct 17, 2007)

omg id wash and wax that everyday.........


----------

